# How do I intall aCold Air Intake on 98 Maxima???



## jkick86 (Jun 10, 2005)

Alright listen guys, i'm new here because i need some answers.  I just got a 1998 Evergreen Maxima and im lookin for some x-tra boost. I just intalled an Arospeed exhaust and I have a GEM Stage III performance chip and a Cold Air Intake on the way. I dont really wanna pay to get the Intake installed so if anyone can give me a detail description on how to install it myself or directions to someone or some website that can, it would be very much appreciated. Holla...rock out
Jkick86


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

Cold air intake are very easy to install. it should come with directions but onec you get it take pics and post so help can be further offered. 

Honnestly most cold air intake wont give you much of a power boost, escpecially our Maxs it will really just rob us of that low end torque but you'll get a little top end for it. If your an auto you'll feel it for sure.


----------

